# The Hearings @ Baltimore!



## RJJ (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a few things to put forth and I really don't want to digress into should we sprinkle or not! I believe we have all formed positions on that issue and as codes move forward we as officials will have to enforce the code as written.

I want to direct this toward some of the issues that exist with the *code process, the hearings themselves and a process out of control.* Some of you have watch parts if not all of the hearings on your computers. Here goes! I believe it is time for lip service to end. A few complaints and magically the old BB history has appeared. That's great, but that is a band aid on a Bulls Butt!!!!

1. Still the members are not able to vote from a distance. During the few days I was their only on a few occasions was a floor vote required. ICC continues to state that a real time vote is not possible! I believe if this is the case we need new tech people and a better system. It is obvious that the new BB is a mess and if this is new and improved technology! Something is wrong.

2. Real Time votes! The code process is slow enough to allow mail in votes using the US post office!

   Lets get with up to date computer voting.

3. Layer after layer of code garbage is just adding to the pages of the books. It appears that a number of people just want a turn at the microphone. The end result is like watching paint dry! The committee members sit for hours listing to a variety of banter. I feel sorry for them. Some how the process needs refinement before these half baked code amendments hit the floor. They need to have Bullet issues.

Codes always need improvement, but the process is slowly sliding into a barrel of ink! Code issue after code issue was being wordsmithed on the floor. Totally unprofessional!

4. The quality of the web broadcast was high school quality. Some of my time in Baltimore was spent in my hotel room, two floors above the show. On many occasions the picture froze or the sound failed. Lets get some quality ICC. Are we a half baked code group?

5. Next! What an embarrassment to have the Fire Marshall shut down the hearing because we where in violation of the fire code! The first time I walked into the room my impression was OH MY! " If that operations was going on in my AHJ it would have been shut down in a NY minute! Who is our management!

6. By Law Change!!! I personal saw at least 50 sprinkler pipe fitters vote and afterwards leave! Before they left people were trying to take them to dinner! YA McDonald's was the restaurant choice! One condition that they all show up for work in the morning! Oh I guess we have another loop hole in the by laws! "And it's 1,2,3 what we voting for? Can't tell ya,and I don't give a dam! Next stop is McDonald's Land!" Boy how professional! I have more!

7. At one point the hearings had two different location! One had to pack a lunch just to walk to the other hearing. Real Management and total separations!

Change is needed people! Comments welcome! I will get off the soap box.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: The Hearings @ Baltimore!

All solid points RJJ, I'll add that it would have been REALLY nice if we had internet access in our room, FOR FREE........ $14 a day for internet access, when you are paying over $200 a night for a room is total BS. The wireless in the meeting rooms was OK, but it would have been nice to be able to moniter the progress of the hearing from your room..........


----------



## RJJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: The Hearings @ Baltimore!

I agree! If you booked by way of ICC you have been hosed. I used Hot wire and got the room for 114.00 a night! The Internet charge is one of the hidden costs! Should have bee included @ 200.00 a night!

A few things to add! ADA issues. While at the hearings I notice one lady who had people to sign for here! She most likely had them come along. However, I did notice no listing devices for people in attendance that perhaps have a hard time hearing. I believe that is an ADA requirement! Something over looked?

How about wheel chair locations! Didn't see any set aside for them! ???? What are we about! Should we not be the example? Hey Mr. & Mrs. Public this is how it should be done! :?


----------



## GREEN (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: The Hearings @ Baltimore!

A lot of good points. Sitting in the adm. this morning and as a person who really likes to listen to debate, I to had questions about the process. I thought the rebutal portion was only for comments related to prior testimony, not new testimony. To many get up and dont rebut what was said they just say new stuff and prolong the process. Cut them off MR. Moderator


----------



## RJJ (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: The Hearings @ Baltimore!

When you stop for break tell the Moderator!


----------



## peach (Oct 31, 2009)

Re: The Hearings @ Baltimore!

rebuttal is just that.. not new testimony.. the moderator of the session should have cut it off..

I'll listen to the sessions tomorrow.. interject if I feel necessary and appropriate...


----------

